# Wife Role Play Fantasy Advise



## Vator06 (Jun 4, 2015)

I would like advise, suggestion on this fantasy for my wife. We have been very happily married for 30 years. Sex life is good. Wife takes good care of me. She can be very sexual. We like to keep it fresh and it's great. She has never been with another man but me. She is a Christian so she comes off not being into erotic videos. We do watch some if she is loosened up by a drink or two. Secretly I think she is very aroused by it but I don't push it.

To get things hot, I have tried to get her to tell me some of her fantasies. She claims not to have any but on a few occasions she says a fantasy would be for me to pick her up, as a stranger in a hotel bar and go up to my room and have sex. She has said this a few times so I think maybe she might really be into it.

So I want to make this happen but I don't think either of us have those acting skills to pull it off. So I have been thinking I need a third party to facilitate this plan. Here is my idea:

Take her to Las Vegas on a weekend outing. She would know we are going for fantasy adventure but not know the full plan. I would get two rooms. One a suite with a separate bedroom and one regular room for her until we meet up.

I would hire a classy profession female role playing escort to approach her at hotel bar, flirt with her while getting a drink two in her. Escort tells her she is meeting husband for their anniversary. My wife is very friendly and beautiful, people love her and she like to get to know others so I think this would work. I would then come into the bar, of course as the escorts husband and get introduced. Fake wife would invite wife to table, more flirting, etc. Fake wife invites her to "our room" for more drinks. Maybe while approaching the room she takes her hand walking her into room making my wife's heart race. In the room we get to know each other better, fake wife asks me about how beautiful my wife is, etc..... At the right time fake wife tells her that it has alway been her "fake" husband fantasy to have sex with another beautiful women. Moves us into bedroom, flirts with her, asks her if she would like #%+? Her husband. She manipulates us together, tells us she she is going to get another drink while we get to know each other. Fake wife leaves the room. Then leaves completely but my wife does not know that and has thrill / anxiety of not knowing if she's coming back.

Then it's on. 

Is this over the top and way to much? Any suggestions, concerns? I think she would love. She comes of being conservative but is secretly very sexual. 

Any advise appreciated


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Terrible


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This could work and be fun, but you'd have to clue your wife in to the whole scene....which she may not be down for.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Vator06 said:


> I would like advise, suggestion on this fantasy for my wife. We have been very happily married for 30 years. Sex life is good. Wife takes good care of me. She can be very sexual. We like to keep it fresh and it's great. She has never been with another man but me. She is a Christian so she comes off not being into erotic videos. We do watch some if she is loosened up by a drink or two. Secretly I think she is very aroused by it but I don't push it.
> 
> To get things hot, I have tried to get her to tell me some of her fantasies. She claims not to have any but on a few occasions she says a fantasy would be for me to pick her up, as a stranger in a hotel bar and go up to my room and have sex. She has said this a few times so I think maybe she might really be into it.
> 
> ...



I have no personal experience with this but I am guessing that the escort is going to want full wages if she is on her knees or in an amateur production of 9 1/2 weeks. Won't that be kind of pricey for? 

Are you sure this is not your fantasy and you hope your wife decides she wants the other women to stay? This could go very badly. 

Your plan is OK but skip high priced flesh prop and and just play it up for your wife. Take acting lessons at night if you have to and stay in character even if she doesn't. She would probably think it was pretty cool that you went through that trouble. Problem solved...


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah... I don't know about this one. I know some people would totally love that, but it sounds like she just wants the pick up scenario to involve you and her most likely, theres a few episodes of Modern Family in which Claire and Phil make this an annual tradition on Valentine's day to pretend to be strangers at a hotel bar and sleep together. You should go for something like that. If it were me and I had no idea that an escort, or even just a random woman I didn't know, was going to be involved I'd be pissed at my husband the whole time thinking it was leading to a threesome and would completely ruin the pick up fantasy for me. I would not be ok with that at all. MAYBE if the woman just was acting it up at the bar and didn't go up to the room that'd be better. LIke she introduced your wife to her "husband" and then left you two alone and things ensued, in keeping with the role playing. But you know your wife best.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

The inclusion of an escort would completely turn me off.....just do it alone.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm with Faithful Wife on this. Reading your ideas made me smile thinking of how fun this could be. But your wife would have to be the kind of person who can go with the flow, not feel intimidated, not feel rejected or judged by the presence of another woman (and if she is an escort I'm thinking she might present herself as overtly sexual which would be threatening to your wife)

I think you should take your wife to Vegas, but maybe start the trip off at some bar where you pick her up. You invent a new name and she invents a new name and the whole weekend you both pretend to be someone else!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

All your wife is telling you is she wants you to persue her. Not just for sex, but more intimacy as well. Your scheme sounds expensive and risky.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

The escort part of this would turn me off completely.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Vator06 said:


> I would like advise, suggestion on this fantasy for my wife. We have been very happily married for 30 years. Sex life is good. Wife takes good care of me. She can be very sexual. We like to keep it fresh and it's great. She has never been with another man but me. She is a Christian so she comes off not being into erotic videos. We do watch some if she is loosened up by a drink or two. Secretly I think she is very aroused by it but I don't push it.
> 
> To get things hot, I have tried to get her to tell me some of her fantasies. She claims not to have any but on a few occasions she says a fantasy would be for me to pick her up, as a stranger in a hotel bar and go up to my room and have sex. She has said this a few times so I think maybe she might really be into it.
> 
> ...



You have a beautiful thing, a wife that has not been touched by another man. Be careful with the fantasy talk. You don't want to plant any seeds that can take root and destroy what you have.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Sorry, but that is way to complicated and bringing in a 3rd person is a recipe for disaster. Keep it simple. She goes to a bar, maybe wearing a wig. You go later wearing something other than your usual clothes and pick her up and bring her back to a hotel. 

Adding the escort will give the impression that you are looking for a 3some, and unless she has expressed interest in that, this would be playing to your fantasy, not hers.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The real fantasy is that she desires a hookup with an alpha male who is handsome and strong and will not take no for an answer. He is confident and sure. He is dressed well and is noticed by other women, but she is his choice. If you take the road you describe, she may decide it's more fun than marriage, without prior knowledge of the plan. 

Be that man she desires, or as close as you can. She will respect you for the effort and love you more for trying. It may not solve your issues, but you can know and accept you did all you can.

Edit: She doesn't want force from you. She would want this man to be confident enough to know when to stop and not be angry about her putting the brakes on.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I would be freaked out if my husband hired a prostitute, doesn't matter if she wasn't going to sleep with him. I think this is more about your fantasies than hers. 

I agree with 2ntuf. She wants YOU to do the picking up not some woman intermediary. That's just looks weak and passive.


----------



## Vator06 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input. I really appreciate it from a womens perspective. I got a great thing going and don't want to screw it up. I will back down the plan considerably and get her more involved in the plan as opposed to surprising her.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

This entire plan will fly like a lead balloon.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Try it at home. If she is bi-curious, get a dress, wig and a strapon harness that you can put over the real thing. If she is curious about sex with another man then blindfold her, let her be by herself for a while, then come in and pretent to be a stranger who lovingly takes her while not using your usual moves or talking to her in your normal voice.

The humand mind is the largest sex organ. Role playing doesn't require 3rd parties or elaborate locations. 

Just make sure you talk about what it is that she wants to get out of the role playing and make sure she gets it in a way that doesn't scare her, make her feel threatened or harm your marriage.

Good luck.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

What happens if the escort is a cop?


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> What happens if the escort is a cop?


I'm pretty sure it's legal in Vegas, on the strip at least. They advertise the crap out of it so I would imagine so! haha.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Nope--prostitution is only legal in licensed brothels out in the boonies. The cops probably turn a blind eye on the strip though.

maybe


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Nope--prostitution is only legal in licensed brothels out in the boonies. The cops probably turn a blind eye on the strip though.
> 
> maybe


hmmmm they have those driving billboards with phone numbers to call to hire girls though, they constantly drive up and down the strip. As well as the dudes that hand out the cards.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Nope--prostitution is only legal in licensed brothels out in the boonies. The cops probably turn a blind eye on the strip though.
> 
> maybe


This is true. There was a time when I was so distraught, I looked into what it would cost to take a vacation and visit a legal brothel. I don't remember the cost, but I could not afford it. The idea was just a fantasy and when I confronted the reality of it, the fantasy fell to pieces. 

It is not legal on the strip. It is legal in some designated places/counties, but they are outside of the city. Many are arrested. The freedom of speech allows them to advertise. I don't remember all I read.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's legal because it's considered "adult entertainment" rather than prostitution. These are services they are encouraging people to engage in whilst staying on the strip, and theres no keeping it down low about it. It's pretty in your face!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Adeline said:


> I'm pretty sure it's legal because it's considered "adult entertainment" rather than prostitution. These are services they are encouraging people to engage in whilst staying on the strip, and theres no keeping it down low about it. It's pretty in your face!


Las Vegas Prostitution - Nevada | Las Vegas Travel Guide


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Spot on 2ntnuf, they must teach this fantasy in Catholic School because its the one fantasy that my shy wife will admit to (& upon first hearing it I was bothered by the fact that as a stranger I excite her, but I got over that) 

OP, your plan it overly elaborate, try a bar in the next town over and have a motel 6 or some such already booked, tell her to meet you at a nearby bar/restaurant and intentionally be late. Dress like you are on the prowl, get a different haircut or wear it differently than you do, and also get a new cologne. Something you've never worn but smells 'manly'. The girls at Macy's know what works I've found.

Don't walk up to her right away, mingle and flirt with the other patrons, but keep your eyes on her. Work your way over. Be a hard sell, but take your time. Be c0cksure, be charming. Be funny but aloof. Lay it on thick. If the opportunity arises, dance with her.

You're confident on the way the night ends (you better be you're married to her!)

If you're luckier than me she won't fall asleep from too many Rum & Cokes and you'll have a blast. :smile2:

Cheers & best of luck,
V(13)
(We've moved onto masseuse, with less rum & cokes and resentments about wasting a motel room with no kids to her sleeping. Baby steps.)



2ntnuf said:


> The real fantasy is that she desires a hookup with an alpha male who is handsome and strong and will not take no for an answer. He is confident and sure. He is dressed well and is noticed by other women, but she is his choice. If you take the road you describe, she may decide it's more fun than marriage, without prior knowledge of the plan.
> 
> Be that man she desires, or as close as you can. She will respect you for the effort and love you more for trying. It may not solve your issues, but you can know and accept you did all you can.
> 
> Edit: She doesn't want force from you. She would want this man to be confident enough to know when to stop and not be angry about her putting the brakes on.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Awful idea. Just truly terrible. And that has to mean a lot coming from me, look at my username!

In your original post, you go from "we're terrible actors..." to "need to hire an escort!"

No, no, no...one does not follow the other. Set the scene, pick your wife up as a stranger in a hotel bar and if it's silly and uncomfortable and not smooth then let it be all that. And then make love and fall asleep and laugh about it all in the morning and then talk about it. 

But, please, please don't bring a third into it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Going to join the others and say this is a bad idea. And that is coming from a woman that loves sex and role play.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Spot on 2ntnuf, they must teach this fantasy in Catholic School because its the one fantasy that my shy wife will admit to (& upon first hearing it I was bothered by the fact that as a stranger I excite her, but I got over that)
> 
> OP, your plan it overly elaborate, try a bar in the next town over and have a motel 6 or some such already booked, tell her to meet you at a nearby bar/restaurant and intentionally be late. Dress like you are on the prowl, get a different haircut or wear it differently than you do, and also get a new cologne. Something you've never worn but smells 'manly'. The girls at Macy's know what works I've found.
> 
> ...


OP, you can talk very shortly with the bartender and tip her/him in front of your wife, telling her/him you have a big night planned and you don't want her drunk. Make it a big tip to get what you want, but not ridiculous. Doing this in front of her will increase that c0cksure ambiance. Don't order the bartender, ask with respect and confidence...and the tip should do the trick. Do not take a drink from any one else and make sure the tender will be the only one serving you. Ask.

Yeah, my first wife had a similar one and I was young and dumb and had no clue. "I'm man enough. She doesn't need anyone else. I'm her husband. It's too much like cheating." Some thoughts I had. Yes, we are/were Catholic.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I was just thinking I forgot to tell Voltaire and you I agree with asking Macy's employees. I've done it myself in the past. Usually hot women and when a man, I've told him, "I want her". He asked why and I told him flat out, I'm interested in what women like in fragrance.

Not disrespectful at all, in fact, it made her feel good and smile.

So, the other thing I would think about is making it fun for yourself by making an appointment with a real barber. Yes you might have to look for one, but it would be worth the time, money and effort. You'll feel great when you leave, if it's the old-fashioned kind. You will have a great cut and have engaged, hopefully, in some conversations with other men. It's well worth the experience. I remember them from when I was a kid and dad took me there. Think of how it is at a salon with conversation, but the topics are more traditionally male in nature.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Skip the escort. And skip Vegas (for now). Pick up your wife alone in a bar in your town or a nearby one. If it goes well and you both enjoy it, you can do it again in Vegas and ramp up the excitement (and the cost!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Get a burner phone, and randomly send your wife some random sext.

When she says you have the wrong number, flirt with her a little more... ride this out for a month or 2, don't ever voice her, and act like you aren't aware of her conversation.

Then at some point ask her meet you at a hotel.

Don't ever let her see the burner phone, and turn it off when she is around, if she makes any comment about it, deflect and act like you know nothing, I'm sure she will catch on, but who cares, keep the butterflies alive in her.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Great way to find out if she is or will cheat gougeaway.


----------



## twocents (Jun 5, 2015)

Vator06, 

This is a horrible idea. You are going to take your wife to a bar where other men can hit on her and she can discover how easy it is. Also, you are introducing an idea of threesome. Are you confident enough that your wife will not ask for 2 men?


----------



## Vator06 (Jun 4, 2015)

A lot of great ideas. As far as confident to have my wife get hit on in a bar. Totally confident. My wife is classically beautiful and gets hit on all the time, regardless where she is at. Great sense of humor and she just rolls with it. I hate to you the term "MILF", but the description fits. 100 percent confident that she nor I would ever cheat.

I really liked the burner phone idea. I think she would like that.


----------



## twocents (Jun 5, 2015)

be careful, you're playing with fire.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Please please be careful with the burner phone you could see it as sexual play with your wife, but she could see it as entrapment and you could be worse off...don't mess up a good thing...keep her in the loop...you will have more fun together.


----------

